# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  First commissioned work on a LARP Event Winterfeld

## Sironae

My fist commissoned work on the LARP Event ConQuest 2016.
the main infomation was Trees...a lot of Trees...alright he got trees a lot of them ;-)
DIN-A 4 on marbel paper, fine Liner.

----------


## ThomasR

Nice map and the animals among the trees are a nice touch !

----------


## Josiah VE

Very cool. Nice job!

----------

